# My Summer Poolside Ensemble-Look what I did! (Pic Heavy)



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I wanted a cover that I didn't have to worry about quite so much as my Oberon for next to the pool this summer. I decided to revamp an Amazon K2 cover as LunarEarthMama did. I used the same faux snake fabric as dixielogs used on hers because I love that color and it compliments the turquoise in my current Decalgirl Disarray skin. I'm using the Vera Bradley redesigned Hipster in Peacock to complete the ensemble.

Thought I'd experiment with adding a closure to the re-vamped cover. I found a perfect Celtic Knot shank button at Jo-Ann Fabrics and used very strong button & carpet thread and a tapestry needle and an awl to start the holes. I wrapped the shank with the thread after attaching for greater strength. I used some black elastic and sewed it together on the wrong side before reapplying the inner cover. I think the elastic is a little too thick, so I will probably re-do that part when my order for elastic barbed bungees (like the ones Oberon uses) arrives.

The fabric is on ebay and they also have it in a lovely shade of light purple. I have a Vera Bradley Purple Punch Hipster on order and a very generous person on these boards (you know who you are) was very kind to send me a Decalgirl Apacalypse Violet skin. That will probably be the Fall ensemble. My Kindle is truly better dressed than I am! 

Here are the results. Pictures were taken with my Blackberry so they're not the best. The brilliant turquoise color is most accurate.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Wow! You did a great job. I can see why you'd rather dress up your Amazon cover rather than worry about keeping your Oberon cover dry. You'll have the best-dressed Kindle at the pool, for certain!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

So pretty!!!!  I am amazed at the talented people on this board! 
p.s. I LOVE your vera bradley bag!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

You called the faux snakeskin stuff "fabric".  I thought it was leather or faux leather.  Does the shine come from some sort of glaze or laminate?  Did you apply it or does it come that way?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great job DD. It really looks good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your colors are very pretty.  You did a great job.  
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LibbyD said:



> You called the faux snakeskin stuff "fabric". I thought it was leather or faux leather. Does the shine come from some sort of glaze or laminate? Did you apply it or does it come that way?


Actually, it's vinyl with a faux snakeskin finish. I just call any sewing material 'fabric'. The shine is natural.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was recently given an Amazon K2 cover and I've been debating whether to sell it or "remodel" it. After looking at the amazing job you did, I'm inclined to remodel.

Great job.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job DD!

I need to scrounge up a few of these covers to play with; I need something lighter than the Oberon most of the time and I have a number of fun fabrics & such I want to try out!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You make a good point about needing something lighter than your Oberon. I'd like to have something else to carry in my purse, and use my Oberon at home. I don't want it to get scuffed up from being carried in my purse all of the time. Maybe I should put it in my Amazon cover that my daughter lent me (thanks, Megan!) when it's in my purse. I could even get creative like DD. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I was recently given an Amazon K2 cover and I've been debating whether to sell it or "remodel" it. After looking at the amazing job you did, I'm inclined to remodel.
> 
> Great job.


I say remodel, luv. You can never have too many covers. Right?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, DD, what a professional looking cover you made!  The whole effect is breathtaking!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Really nice, DD.

I also have the dissarray from DG.  And the snakeskin cover is both unique and terrific.

You are gifted.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, I got the idea from LunarEarthMama (her project was in Harvey's blog).  And dixielogs directed me to the faux snakeskin on ebay.  I can't take credit for that idea.

All I added was the closure which I really like when I put in in my purse.  I have another Amazon K2 cover that I'm going to redesign.  Looking for the right fabric/leather now.  I looked at some lavender ostrich on ebay but it's just too expensive for this project.

Thanks to all for all you nice comments!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That's super cute


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like those turquoise and aquamarine like colors.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kind said:


> I like those turquoise and aquamarine like colors.


Me too and you're not going to believe this. I just happened to buy a pair of summers sandals in the same color leather with a snakeskin pattern. Honest, I didn't plan to match my Kindle cover, honest! It just happened!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

That looks awesome, and the color's fabulous!    Wonderful job, DD!


----------



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Perfect!

Can you post the link for the project on Harvey's Blog?  I would love to take a look at doing something similar. I have a leather sleeve that I embroidered, but I would like to do something cook with my case.

It really does look awesome.  Great job.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

flyred77 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Can you post the link for the project on Harvey's Blog? I would love to take a look at doing something similar. I have a leather sleeve that I embroidered, but I would like to do something cook with my case.
> 
> It really does look awesome. Great job.


Thank you.

Here is the OP: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5742.msg118237.html#msg118237
and here is Harvey's blog: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/03/do-it-yourself-custom-cover/

It's really quite simple to do. You have to mitre the fabric at the corners (cut out little wedges of it) so that it spreads out and lies flat. I added the button closure. The button is not solid (like the Oberon covers). It moves around a little but is very strong (sewn with heavy duty button & carpet thread). I don't mind the movement at all. I used oval elastic that was a little bit heavier than I wanted but now that I'm using it, I rather like it. I hand sewed the elastic together on the inside before replacing the inner liner. Also, I used those big black office clips to secure the edges until the glue dried. They are pretty tight and will damage the leather unless you protect it with strips of shirt cardboard or that non-slip drawer liner for cushioning between the clip and the leather on the outside.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW! That looks amazing! That doesn't look like a DIY cover at all! I say that as a compliment because ANYTHING that is DIY for me turns out terrible. Your combo is beautiful, thats one of my favorite homemade covers to date. I LOVE the turquoise,aqua colors


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job DD!!  Looks like you nailed it.  I'd love to find some ostrich material and try it on my Amazon cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Great job DD!! Looks like you nailed it. I'd love to find some ostrich material and try it on my Amazon cover.


I saw this at ebay, Kevin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lambskin-Hide-Skin-Leather-Imprint-OSTRICH-Purple-8-SqF_W0QQitemZ220327323368QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item334c8826e8&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

It is not genuine ostrich but is lamb skin leather with an imprinted ostrich finish. I liked the color but it was more than I wanted to spend for this purpose. (I'd be afraid to cut it!)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DD, you are so talented!  It looks great and I love all your choices!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, DD, you convinced me!  Amazon cover is on its way--now I just have to find a fabric/leather/ultrasuede/something I like.....

You said the thicker elastic is growing on you, what do you like better about it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Well, DD, you convinced me! Amazon cover is on its way--now I just have to find a fabric/leather/ultrasuede/something I like.....
> 
> You said the thicker elastic is growing on you, what do you like better about it?


It's just easier to grab and seems so much sturdier than smaller gauge round elastic. I have an Oberon charm on it but even without the charm it is easier to get a hold on it. With the elastic on my Oberon cover, I always worry that the friction of the charm rubbing against it will cause the elastic to wear out.

I used oval elastic (JoAnn Fabric). It is flatter and was easier to sew through when attaching it on the wrong side. I wouldn't have been able to do that with round elastic.

I have another Amazon cover and some fuschia leather on it's way. This time I think I'll photograph the entire process to show how I did the button and elastic.


----------

